# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Future Board Certification

## NicoleBonham

All Optometrists and Optometry students should be aware of an initiative to add more testing after graduation.   There is a proposed "voluntary" board certification (general - not scope specific) that the AOA is trying to push through.  Please visit 

http://www.odwire.org/petition/petition.php?pt=5 

To voice your opinion or to as least learn more on this topic.

----------

